
Ben Carson Thinks Egyptian Pyramids Built by Joseph to Store Grain - Kinnard
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/ben-carsons-unusual-theory-about-pyramids/
======
angdis
Ben Carson is perhaps the best example ever to support the old adage, "Don't
quit your day job."

